# Sevenstring.org - 21 best metal albums of the 21st century! (Rules, etc.)



## Ketzer (Jul 7, 2009)

Because we are all basically unanimous in saying that metalsucks.net's list of 21 albums is an atrocity, I've decided to take it upon myself to do one here. I'd like to get at least 50 people to respond to this, to get the best representation of how our community feels, but, the more the better. 

What I want you, the users, to do, is PM me with a list of 7 albums, that you feel to be the best 7 of the 21st century. It's an unweighted list, so don't rank them. I mean, you can if you want to, but I'm going to disregard them. When I've received 50 messages, I'm going to begin tallying the numbers, but any further submissions will also be counted. When all the numbers have been tallied, and all PMs read, the list will be posted for your amusement.

Use the format "_Artist - Album (year)_". You can post your list in this topic, but I *won't* count it. I'm only going to be tallying via PM.


Let the games begin! (Hopefully)

Well, the results are in, minus 6 entries...



Interestingly, every band with 3 votes is tied for 21st, so I 'm just gonna post them all. Wish I'd gotten more results, mix it up a bit. At any rate...




#21: Devin Townsend - Accelerated Evolution (2003)
#21: Angra - Temple of Shadows
#21: Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos (2002)
#21: Opeth- Deliverance (2002)
#21: The Faceless - Planetary Duality (2008)
#21: Obscura - Cosmogenesis
#21: Dream theater - Six degrees of inner turbulence (2002)
#21: Behemoth - Demigod (2004)


#15: Textures - Drawing Circles (2006)
#15: Wintersun - Wintersun (2004)
#15: Dream Theater - Train of Thought (2003)
#15: Lamb Of God- Ashes Of The Wake (2004)
#15: SikTh - The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out, Wait For Something Wild (2003)
#15: SikTh - Death of a Dead Day

#13: Meshuggah - Catch 33 (2005)
#13: Nevermore - Dead heart In A Dead World (2000)

#10: Opeth - Watershed (2008)
#10: Opeth - Ghost Reveries (2005)
#10: Necrophagist - Epitaph (2004)

#7: Gojira - From Mars To Sirius (2005)
#7: Tool - Lateralus (2001)
#7: Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor (2005)

#6: Meshuggah - Nothing (2002)

#4: Emperor - Prometheus:The Discipline of Fire and Demise (2001)
#4: Between the Buried and Me - Colors (2007)

#3: Cynic - Traced in Air (2008)

#1: Meshuggah - obZen (2008)
#1: Opeth - Blackwater Park (2001)

There were a lot of these that really surprised me, none more than Emperor.

At one point, Blackwater Park was up by 6 votes. Ended up being a tie, due to the second-to-last vote I got. Wintersun made a surprising showing, Considering I, like many people, were expecting a list much like this one, but with no wintersun on it :lol. I wish I'd have gotten more results, but the people have asked.


----------



## Luuk (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn.. This could only be the idea of a genius


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, I said I was gonna do it.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn you  

I was gonna do it but go to caught up in learning Combustion

I will have to think about my list hmmmm


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2009)

This list will suck only a bit less than metalsuck's...


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 7, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> This list will suck only a bit less than metalsuck's...



If it does, it will be our fault.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 7, 2009)

I think this will be a good collection of brutality - I'll wait until I'm at work in a bit to PM you my list


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lets settle it now-

Meshuggah, br00tal death metal, Meshuggah, another band that uses 8 strings, Periphery, Meshuggah.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> PM sent.



+1


----------



## Fred (Jul 7, 2009)

Why not - sent a PM too!


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 7, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## Cancer (Jul 7, 2009)

Artist - Album (year)
Emperor-Prometheus:The Discipline of Fire and Demise (2008)
Meshuggah - Obzen (2008)
Meshuggah - Catch 33 (2005)
Gojira-From Mars to Sirius (2005)
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor (2005)

pm sent...


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 7, 2009)

sent PM!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 7, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Artist - Album (year)
> Emperor-Prometheus:The Discipline of Fire and Demise (2008)
> Meshuggah - Obzen (2008)
> Meshuggah - Catch 33 (2005)
> ...



Might want to check the date on that first one... 2001 was the release date. But it goes on my list too so hooray for you


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Lets settle it now-
> 
> Meshuggah, br00tal death metal, Meshuggah, another band that uses 8 strings, Periphery, Meshuggah.



This plus Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor = the list 

I'll have to think about my list, even if nothing on it will make the final cut


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## MLI (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent.

The Faceless - Planetary Duality (2008)
Exivious - Exivoius (2009)
The Faceless - Akeldama (2006)
Job for a Cowboy - Ruination (2009)
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Ire Works (2007)
Born of Osiris - The New Reign (2007)
Veil of Maya - The Common Man's Collapse (2008)

These are my favorites--the best in my opinion. They're not necessarily the most ground-breaking or influential, though I think that Planetary Duality and Ire Works are very much those things. I mean...don't even get me started on Planetary Duality. I really don't listen to much metal; I'm very picky. Now would be a good time for someone to recommend me some bands/albums after seeing my top 7. Anyone?


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, Prometheus was 2001, but hey, still counts.


12 lists have been tallied so far, the leading album has 6 votes, the next has 5. Keep them coming, guys.


----------



## SamSam (Jul 7, 2009)

Bah just can't settle on 7!


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 7, 2009)

13 lists. current leaders are tied at 6.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 7, 2009)

Right before I logged on I was thinking, "I wonder what there favorite metal albums are?" So I decided I was going to make this thread and I knew this would be a pretty common thread so I was about to use the search function before I saw this.


----------



## toolsound (Jul 7, 2009)

PM Sent.

This isn't a be-all-end-all list, but it definitely has some of my favorites:

Meshuggah - Nothing (2002)
Daylight Dies - Dismantling Devotion (2006)
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor (2005)
Daylight Dies - Ashes of the Wake (2004)
Opeth - Blackwater Park (2001)
Tool - Lateralus (2001)
Machine Head - Through the Ashes of Empires (2003)

Crap, that 2nd Daylight Dies was supposed to be Lamb of God.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

I think I have an idea of some current leaders.

good work


----------



## Luuk (Jul 7, 2009)

My list:

Mastodon - Crack The Skye (2009)
Mastodon - Leviathan (2004)
Meshuggah - obZen (2008)
Meshuggah - Nothing (2002)
Opeth - Ghost Reveries (2005)
Opeth - Blackwater Park (2001)
Textures - Drawing Circles (2006)


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's mine:

1) Empereor - Prometheus - The Discipline of Fire and Demise (2001)
2) Tool - Lateralus (2001)
3) Cannibal Corpse - The Wretched Spawn (2004)
4) The Berzerker - The Berzerker (2000)
5) Zyklon - World ov Worms (2001)
6) Krallice - Krallice (2008)
7) Between the Buried and Me - Colors (2007)


----------



## zachardy01234 (Jul 7, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 7, 2009)

Between The Buried And Me - Colors (2007)

/thread


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn I fucked up and put 2 albums from the 20th century EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## Fred (Jul 7, 2009)

Might as well post the list I sent:

*SikTh* - _The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out, Wait For Something Wild_ (2003)
*Silencer* - _Death, Pierce Me_ (2001)
*Textures* - _Drawing Circles_ (2006)
*Deathspell Omega* - _Fas - Ite, Maledicti, in Ignem Aeternum_ (2007)
*Municipal Waste* - _The Art Of Partying_ (2007)
*Nevermore* - _This Godless Endeavor_ (2005)
*Samothrace* - _Life's Trade_ (2008)

If _Watershed_ appears in the list (or at least if it appears higher than _Blackwater Park_) I shall be highly disappointed in you all, haha.

And fuck! Completely forgot about Krallice, that's an excellent shout. Seeing as Nevermore's obviously going to be in there anyway I'm tempted to swap. Ah well, I'll leave it as is for the moment.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

Watershed was on my list


----------



## Fred (Jul 7, 2009)

What's that saying? Something about neg rep being a dish best served cold? .


----------



## NecroSamist (Jul 7, 2009)

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## MLI (Jul 7, 2009)

NecroSamist said:


> Necrophagist - Epitaph



FUCK! I meant to put that. Too late.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 7, 2009)

my list...aside from Tool, Emperor, and Undying, i had a hard time coming up with another 4 albums that were actually super good...although, in hindsight, i should have replaced one of them with Darkest Hour's Deliver Us, i haven't taken that CD out of my car in over a year
Tool - Lateralus (2001)
Emperor - Prometheus: The Discipline of Fire and Demise (2001)
Isis - In the Absence of Truth (2006)
Gojira - From Mars to Sirius (2005)
Dimmu Borgir - Death Cult Armageddon (2003)
BTBAM - Colors (2007)
Undying - At History's End (2003)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

fuck I forgot about Dimmu and Necrophagist


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 7, 2009)

for solidarity, my list is as follows

Arsis - A Celebration of Guilt
Agalloch - The Mantle
Wintersun - Wintersun
Anorexia Nervosa - New Obscurantis Order
Kalisia - Cybion (possibly the best album of all time, an 80-minute progressive death metal masterpiece from france, 10 years in the making.)
Hibria - Defying the Rules
Symphony X - Paradise Lost


nobody but me has voted them, though, aside from one other for wintersun.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2009)

In no particular order:

Necrophagist - Epitaph (2004)
Meshuggah - Nothing (2002)
Opeth - Blackwater Park (2001)
Spiral Architect - A Sceptic's Universe (2000)
Lykathea Aflame - Elvenefris (2000)
Augury - Concealed (2004)
Gorguts - From Wisdom to Hate (2001) - The other choices are merely personal preferences, but if this album doesn't make the list I will officially call bullshit.


----------



## tbird11 (Jul 7, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nevermore - this Godless Endeavour
Meshuggah - Obzen
Wintersun - Wintersun
King Diamond - The Puppet Master
Strapping Young Lad - the New Black
Nile - In There Darkened Shrines
Angra - Temple of Shadows


----------



## oompa (Jul 7, 2009)

(PM also sent)

My votes:

Coprofago - Unorthodox Creative Criteria
Martyr - Warp Zone
The Crown - Crowned In Terror
Meshuggah - Obzen
Necrophagist - Epitaph
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Tool - Lateralus


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 7, 2009)

My List:

Iced Earth - "Horror Show"
In Flames - "Clayman"
Emperor - "Prometheus..."
Dream Theater - "Scenes From A Memory"
Dimmu Borgir - "Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia"
Soilwork - "Natural Born Chaos"
Opeth - "Blackwater Park"

That was hard though, as I definitely had to leave out "Reroute To Remain" by In Flames (I don't care if you dislike the new In Flames stuff, this one is definitely full of fucking gold) and "Damage Done" by Dark Tranquillity, amongst about 30 others.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 7, 2009)

In no order 

Meshuggah - Nothing (2002)
Emperor - Prometheus: The Discipline of Fire and Demise (2001)
Between the Buried and Me - Colors (2007)
Behold...The Arctopus - Skullgrid (2007)
Psyopus - Our Puzzling Encounters Considered (2007)
Dillinger Escape Plan - Miss Machine (2004)
Opeth - Deliverance (2002)

PM sent


----------



## yingmin (Jul 8, 2009)

Emperor - Prometheus; the Discipline of Fire and Demise (2001)
Lamb of God - As the Palaces Burn (2003)
Behemoth - Demigod (2004)
Soilwork - The Chainheart Machine (2000)
Disillusion - Back to Times of Splendor (2004)
Daylight Dies - No Reply (2000)
Dying Fetus - Destroy the Opposition (2000)

Decided to avoid some of the more obvious bands (Nevermore, Necrophagist, Opeth, etc.) because I knew they were going to get more than enough coverage.


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 8, 2009)

don't omit bands because you "think they've got enough coverage." This isn't about playing fair, it's about honest opinions.


----------



## Luuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Dream Theater - "Scenes From A Memory"



That one is from 1999


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 8, 2009)

There have been a few from 99 and earlier, i just didn't count them.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 8, 2009)

Cynic-Traced in Air
Nevermore-This Godless Endeavor
Between the Buried and Me-Colors
Opeth-Watershed
Obscura-Cosmogenesis
The Absence-Riders of the Plague
Unearth-The Oncoming Storm

I'm surprised I haven't seen Cynic and Obscura on here yet


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 8, 2009)

You'd be surprised. only about 1/3 of the entries have been posted here.


----------



## Luuk (Jul 8, 2009)

How many PM's you got so far?


----------



## petereanima (Jul 8, 2009)

if Iron Maiden isnt on 1 and 2, ss.org failed epicly.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 8, 2009)

alas pete, Iron Maiden is from the 20th Century..sounds retarded to say that doesn't it!!

Good your pm, no probs at all man!!!


----------



## petereanima (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah, but Brave New World and A.M.O.L.A.D are 21st Cent.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 8, 2009)

indeed, in my own opinion i think the older iron maiden stuff is better, though i prefer their new stuff to the new megadeth stuff i have just listened to this morning .. and Bruce dickinson rocks. PERIOD!!


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 8, 2009)

26 entries so far. Winning album has 10 votes, the next 3 albums have 7 each. 3 6s, 3 5s, and a 4. Keep them coming.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2009)

looks like Blackwater Park is the current leader, I'm happy with that.


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll never tell.


----------



## Fler (Jul 8, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 8, 2009)

Luuk said:


> That one is from 1999



Jesus, I feel old, haha

Well, it could easily be replaced with another Opeth or In Flames album, of course.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Jul 8, 2009)

PM Sent 

Cynic - Traced in Air (2008)
Gojira - The Way of all flesh (2008)
Obscura - Cosmogenesis (2009)
Opeth - Blackwater park (2001)
Textures - Drawing Circles (2006)
Sikth - The trees are dead (2003)
Gojira - From Mars to Sirius (2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2009)

Blackwater Park is definitely #1.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Blackwater Park is definitely #1.



Judging by what people posted yeah. I kinda hope not. 
please don't kill me please don't kill me.
It was definitely one of the best but, I think that Colors was amazing musicianship, had the utmost of diversity, and they really displayed ,well I guess I have to say this, *no pun intended* their true colors! 

Though, if Blackwater Park wins it's not the worst. I can't wait for the new BTBAM album though


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2009)

having not heard Colours in it's entirely I can't comment.

I'd be glad to see Blackwater Park at the top though, it's just a brilliant album IMO. having said that, the OP said he's not going to rank the albums that make it so I guess we may not find out which is the 'winning' candidate.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> having not heard Colours in it's entirely I can't comment.
> 
> I'd be glad to see Blackwater Park at the top though, it's just a brilliant album IMO. having said that, the OP said he's not going to rank the albums that make it so I guess we may not find out which is the 'winning' candidate.



Yes it is hard to sit through Colors (remove that damn u! ). But, if you do I feel it is worth it. My favorites are Sun of Nothing and Informal Gluttony. They are pretty awesome. 

Not knowing the winner is going to kill me! haha. All in good fun though.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2009)

My list:

Disillusion - Back To Times Of Splendor (2004)
Dark Tranquillity - Character (2005)
Angra - Temple Of Shadows (2004)
Arsis - A Celebration Of Guilt (2004)
Dream Theater - Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence (2002)
Tool - Lateralus (2001)
Wintersun - Wintersun (2004)

Seems 2004 was my banner year.


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> having not heard Colours in it's entirely I can't comment.
> 
> I'd be glad to see Blackwater Park at the top though, it's just a brilliant album IMO. having said that, the OP said he's not going to rank the albums that make it so I guess we may not find out which is the 'winning' candidate.



Oh, that list is ranked. I was saying that the list of 7 bands you send me isn't weighted, each counts for one, that you don't have to order them from best to worst. The top 21 will be ranked according to total votes.

Sorry if I confused ya.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketzer said:


> Oh, that list is ranked. I was saying that the list of 7 bands you send me isn't weighted, each counts for one, that you don't have to order them from best to worst. The top 21 will be ranked according to total votes.
> 
> Sorry if I confused ya.



Yay rankage! How many PM's have you gotten?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jul 8, 2009)

Man, looking through the thread I missed quite a few albums but it is to late now here was my list

Meshuggah-Nothing(2002)-This should be in the top 5 at least
Cannibal Corpse-The Wretched Spawn(2004)-if Cannibal is not on the list i will kill something.
Brain Drill-Apocalypitic Feasting(2008)Is all i can say

Protest The Hero-Fortress(2008)-One of my faveorite albums ever
The Faceless-Planetary Duality(2008)Best album of '08 by far
Odious Mortem-Cryptic Implosion(2007)
Cynic-Traced In Air(2008)-I am almost certain this album will be on the list


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 8, 2009)

32 entries so far. winning album has 11, the next 10, then 2 with 8 votes each.


33 entries


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 8, 2009)

List submitted.


----------



## j0hnl0era (Jul 9, 2009)

the best albumbs or my favorite at least is:
Martyr Feeding The Abscess (2006)
The Faceless Planetary Duality (2008)
Guthrie Govan Erotic Cakes (2006?)
Carnal Forge Testify for my Victims (2007?)
Gorod Process for a New Decline (2009)
Spawn of Possession Noctambulant ?(2006)
Scar Symmetry Hollographic Universe (2008)
idk this is a hard list theres so many amazing albumbs out thre


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 9, 2009)

I took some time to try narrowing mine down. I ended up choosing these:

Iron Maiden - Brave New World (2000)
Iced Earth - Horror Show (2001)
Nightwish - Wishmaster (2000)
Lost Horizon - A Flame To The Ground Beneath (2003)
Mercenary - The Hours That Remain (2006)
Dark Tranquility - Character (2005)
Angra - Temple of Shadows (2004)


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 9, 2009)

36 entries so far. keep them coming.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 9, 2009)

You might consider limiting each band to a single appearance on the list. Maybe even ignore the specific album altogether and just count the number of times each band was voted for (but only counting once per person even if they chose 4 albums from the same band)...that might give the list a bit more variety.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

j0hnl0era said:


> Guthrie Govan Erotic Cakes (2006?)



it was indeed 2006 

while it's an amazing album, I wouldn't say that it's in any way metal


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 9, 2009)

There are a lot of acts that i feel straddle the line. I'm leaving most of them on, but for what it's worth, none of them have enough votes to be in the top 21. as of now, albums need 3 votes to make it onto the top 21. 27 albums have 2 votes, and 92 only have one. there are only 21 albums with more than 2 votes.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 9, 2009)

PM sent

I'm going headstrong into this without reading anyone else's (kinda want a surprise!)

Opeth - Deliverance (2002)
Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh (2004)
Carnal Forge - Testify For My Victims (2007)
SikTh - The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out Wait For Something Wild (2003)
Chimaria - The Impossibility of Reason (2003)
Mercenary - The Hours That Remain (2006)
Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos (2002)

Natural Born Chaos was nearly pipped by SYL - Alien, but Natural Born Chaos got a lot of spins at college, and I look back on it fondly!


----------



## liamh (Jul 9, 2009)

My list:
Strapping young land - Strapping young lad
Dream theater - Six degrees of inner turbulance
Steve Vai - Sex and Religion
Devin Townsend - Ziltoid the omniscient
Pain of salvation - Remedy Lane
Opeth - blackwater park
Behemoth - demigod

I really wanted to put Still life in for Opeth instead of bwp, but it was made in 1999


----------



## oompa (Jul 9, 2009)

liamh said:


> Pain of salvation - Traced in air



perhaps someone needs to edit something


----------



## liamh (Jul 9, 2009)

oompa said:


> perhaps someone needs to edit something


holy shit, how did that happen? 
I meant remedy lane 
In fact, now I've realized I've missedm out traced in air..
Op, am i allowed to change me list??


----------



## MarkB (Jul 9, 2009)

The Faceless- Planetary duality (2008)
Obscura- Cosmogenesis (2008?)
Necrophagist- Epitaph (2004)
Dream Theater- Train of Thought (2003)
Nevermore- This Godless Endeavor (2005)
Into Eternity- The Incurable Tradigy (2008)
Dimmu Borgir- In Sorte Diaboli (2007)


I forgot to put the dates in my pm sorry


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 10, 2009)

39 entries.


come on, 11 more?


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 10, 2009)

1. Lykathea Aflame - Elvenefris (2000) 2. Edge of Sanity - Crimson II (2003) Those are the only albums I would consider good enough to win any award that come out this decade.


----------



## j0hnl0era (Jul 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it was indeed 2006
> 
> while it's an amazing album, I wouldn't say that it's in any way metal



ya i know but that albumb amazing and guthrie govans a god so of course i gotta put him up there also kiko loureiro should be up there which i guess is metal cus of angra and so should evergrey and psyroptic it jus rediculous how much amazing albumbs are out there


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 10, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Edge of Sanity - Crimson II (2003)


 
Yes! Good job for knowing and digging this album. Swano is the fuckin man


----------



## MarkB (Jul 12, 2009)

This thread was falling down the pages so I decided to bump it back up and ask can we have any update on this? How many enteries do we have so far and how much is needed? Come on people, contribute a list! It only takes like 3 minutes!


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 12, 2009)

41 so far. no results ye, don't want to spoil the fun.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 12, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> 1. Lykathea Aflame - Elvenefris (2000) 2. Edge of Sanity - Crimson II (2003) Those are the only albums I would consider good enough to win any award that come out this decade.



Although I highly agree with you on your two choices, Surely you can think of a few more?


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 12, 2009)

Just nine more guys!


----------



## Luuk (Jul 14, 2009)

Screw those nine entries.. I wanna know the results!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 14, 2009)

Luuk said:


> Screw those nine entries.. I wanna know the results!





or 9 people need to stop being lazy


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Get your fucking ass in gear, you 9!


----------



## liamh (Jul 14, 2009)

You know who you are


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 14, 2009)

My list is sent...
although i'm sure some of you will find a problem with my choices 
My fav albums of 21st century:

Opeth- Blackwater Park (2001)
Mastodon- Leviathan (2004)
Machinehead- The Blackening (2007)
Unearth- The March (2008)
Lamb of God- Ashes of the Wake (2004)
Slipknot- Vol.3 Subliminal Verses (2004)
Dream Theater- Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence (2002)


----------



## onefingersweep (Jul 14, 2009)

How is it going?



s_k_mullins said:


> My list is sent...
> although i'm sure some of you will find a problem with my choices
> My fav albums of 21st century:
> 
> ...



Yes I found six problems


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 14, 2009)

7 more.


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 14, 2009)

*BTBAM - Colors.
PTH - Fortress.
PTH - Kezia.
* *Cynic - Traced in Air
SikTh - The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out, Wait For Something Wild

Because I'm lazy.*


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 14, 2009)

onefingersweep said:


> Yes I found six problems


 
Yeah, i knew someone would 
I was a little hesitant to post at first, but i said fuck it. This is all just a matter of personal taste and opinion anyways


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 15, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Although I highly agree with you on your two choices, Surely you can think of a few more?


Not off the top of my head. I can't tell which is worse, the original list, or the list people are entering.


----------



## Decreate (Jul 15, 2009)

Well here's mine:

Divine Heresy - Bleed The Fifth (2007)
Misery Signals - Controller (2008)
Ram-zet - Escape (2002)
Gorod - Leading Vision (2006)
Decapited - Organic Halucinations (2006)
Necrophagist - Epitaph (2004)
Meshuggah - Obzen (2007)


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 15, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Not off the top of my head. I can't tell which is worse, the original list, or the list people are entering.



Any list that legitimately considers 2 Killswitch Engage and a Shadows Fall album, among others, as the best albums of the 21st century is terrible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

how many contributions until we get to know the results?


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 15, 2009)

6.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jul 15, 2009)

Come on you 6, you know who you are


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

man just tell us the answers eh?


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 15, 2009)

Sikth- Death of a Dead Day (2006)
Car_Bomb- Centralia (2007)
Pig Destroyer- Prowler in the Yard (2001)
Meshuggah- Obzen (2008)
Between the Buried and Me- Colors (2007)
TDTE- Danza II: Electric Boogaloo (2007)
Cynic- Traced in Air (2008)


----------



## liamh (Jul 17, 2009)

Can we just get the results now?
It's gonna take aaaages for these lazy cunts to submit their list


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

yep I'm in favour of results now.


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 17, 2009)

Interestingly, every band with 3 votes is tied for 21st, so I 'm just gonna post them all. Wish I'd gotten more results, mix it up a bit. At any rate...




#21: Devin Townsend - Accelerated Evolution (2003)
#21: Angra - Temple of Shadows
#21: Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos (2002)
#21: Opeth- Deliverance (2002)
#21: The Faceless - Planetary Duality (2008)
#21: Obscura - Cosmogenesis
#21: Dream theater - Six degrees of inner turbulence (2002)
#21: Behemoth - Demigod (2004)


#15: Textures - Drawing Circles (2006)
#15: Wintersun - Wintersun (2004)
#15: Dream Theater - Train of Thought (2003)
#15: Lamb Of God- Ashes Of The Wake (2004)
#15: SikTh - The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out, Wait For Something Wild (2003)
#15: SikTh - Death of a Dead Day

#13: Meshuggah - Catch 33 (2005)
#13: Nevermore - Dead heart In A Dead World (2000)

#10: Opeth - Watershed (2008)
#10: Opeth - Ghost Reveries (2005)
#10: Necrophagist - Epitaph (2004)

#7: Gojira - From Mars To Sirius (2005)
#7: Tool - Lateralus (2001)
#7: Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor (2005)

#6: Meshuggah - Nothing (2002)

#4: Emperor - Prometheus:The Discipline of Fire and Demise (2001)
#4: Between the Buried and Me - Colors (2007)

#3: Cynic - Traced in Air (2008)

#1: Meshuggah - obZen (2008)
#1: Opeth - Blackwater Park (2001)

There were a lot of these that really surprised me, none more than Emperor.

At one point, Blackwater Park was up by 6 votes. Ended up being a tie, due to the second-to-last vote I got. Wintersun made a surprising showing, Considering I, like many people, were expecting a list much like this one, but with no wintersun on it :lol. I wish I'd have gotten more results, but the people have asked.

*Crossposted to first post*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't get how it's ranked?


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 17, 2009)

Just as i suspected. I don't like this list much more than the other one . We tried though


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it's a damn sight better personally.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Jul 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's a damn sight better personally.



+1 to that.


----------



## liamh (Jul 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's a damn sight better personally.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's a damn sight better personally.



I just looked at the other list again and ya, i definitely agree. I was just going from memory. I thought it was kinda lame we had 4 opeth and 3 meshuggah (although i do like both bands) but they had multiple Mastodon, LOG and KSE and a few more i think.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't get how it's ranked?



1 = most popular
2= second most popular
.
.
.


Seriously though, there is a tie for #1 so the next popular (while technically #2) gets the #3 spot. This goes for any instance there is a tie.


----------



## Meldville (Jul 17, 2009)

liamh said:


>


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 17, 2009)

lol none of the albums I picked made it on there. comical.

What happened to Death? Megadeth? Testament =[


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 17, 2009)

I was hoping for Cynic to come in first, but that list still slays


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> 1 = most popular
> 2= second most popular
> .
> .
> ...



well yeah obviously!

I'm just wondering why the gaps between ranks, why not 1, 2, 3, 4, 5?


----------



## liamh (Jul 17, 2009)

Nick, Death made their last album in 1998 dood.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats list is only slightly less funny than the other one. Better bands are on it for sure. But it's fucking overrun by Opeth and Meshuggah. Don't get me wrong, I love both of those bands... but fuck.


----------



## onefingersweep (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool some albums that I've never heard here!


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 17, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> lol none of the albums I picked made it on there. comical.
> 
> What happened to Death? Megadeth? Testament =[



Yeah, only 2 of the albums in your list were post-2000. Sorry 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Thats list is only slightly less funny than the other one. Better bands are on it for sure. But it's fucking overrun by Opeth and Meshuggah. Don't get me wrong, I love both of those bands... but fuck.



Interestingly, I don't find Meshuggah fun to listen to at all. all their albums are basically an exercise in music math, and are cool for that reason, but I don't think they're good albums, musically speaking. But, the people have spoken.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 17, 2009)

I like Meshuggah because it grooves really well. I understand your view of them though. Meshuggah is an atmosphere for me more than anything else.


----------



## Fred (Jul 17, 2009)

Meh, could've been better, could've been worse.


----------



## onefingersweep (Jul 17, 2009)

Just fun to see what people here on this forum likes, thats all. Lists aren't to be taken serious anyway, just for fun. It would have been great if everyone on the forum would do the list tho but that would probably take too much time. It would be impossible to do a poll since there's simply too much albums. As long as it's the fans/listeners who have made the list it's way better than when some pundits doing it by themself. It's completely uninteresting to know what one or maybe five people likes and if it's more, who are these people? Atleast we all know who the people who made this list are, they are members here.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 17, 2009)

I still think it should have been limited to one album per artist so we could actually learn something... as is we found nothing surprising at all. SS.org wants to blow Opeth and Meshuggah... duh we knew that already


----------



## liamh (Jul 17, 2009)

No Pain of salvation


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 17, 2009)

OH MIKAEL AKERFELDT PLZ LET ME TOUCH UR GHOST OF PERDITION


----------



## Fred (Jul 17, 2009)

SHOOT UR WHITE CLUSTER INTO MY BLACKWATER PARK.

Too far. Far too far. I am sorry. .


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 17, 2009)

This has come as absolutely no surprise. 

I like it!


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well yeah obviously!
> 
> I'm just wondering why the gaps between ranks, why not 1, 2, 3, 4, 5?



The list would look something like this if a tie is just considered a tie. Had he continued in this fashion to go to 21, there would be probably be over 80 albums ,some only getting one vote (ie most of mine ) defesting the purpose of a top 21 list if it has more than 21 albums. The only reason he went over 21 is the fact that all of the #21 ranked ones have a tie. I suppose he could have not told us and just trashed the ones he doesn't like 



Ketzer said:


> #9: Devin Townsend - Accelerated Evolution (2003)
> #9: Angra - Temple of Shadows
> #9: Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos (2002)
> #9: Opeth- Deliverance (2002)
> ...



Edit: lol I wrote "Defesting the purpose"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah the 1-9 thing makes more sense to me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I still think it should have been limited to one album per artist so we could actually learn something... as is we found nothing surprising at all. SS.org wants to blow Opeth and Meshuggah... duh we knew that already



works for me... Opeth and Meshuggah are my favourite bands 

in seriousness though, why limit it to one album per artist? 

an album is a stand-alone piece of work, if people think it's worthy then they will vote for it.

limiting it to one album per artist would've A) been crazy 

and B) wouldn't of represented what people really thought.

good list men, I am proud of you


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah the 1-9 thing makes more sense to me.



To you personally it might; but as a process it actually makes way more sense the way the OP posted it. If there are 4 albums tied for 2nd for example...why should the 6th album on the list actually be third place? It clearly isn't, given the fact that there's 5 albums before it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

ah I understand why he did it the way he did now 

personally I would've numbered them 1-21 but that's just me.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> works for me... Opeth and Meshuggah are my favourite bands
> 
> in seriousness though, why limit it to one album per artist?
> 
> ...



Forcing the list to be 21 different bands would have made it interesting... instead we learned nothing. The predictions from the first page were completely correct.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 17, 2009)

Ketzer said:


> Yeah, only 2 of the albums in your list were post-2000. Sorry



Ohh. My bad, I didnt take into the account it was only 2000+ lol I just assumed it was best metal albums =/ Oh well. I actually dont listen to much since 2000+, other than Nevermore.


----------



## jaredowty (Jul 18, 2009)

Blackwater Park, damn fuckin right. More like best album of all time...


----------



## Luuk (Jul 18, 2009)

I like this list way better than the other one.. I own 15 of the 21 albums 

Now lets do a list of the '80's and/or '90's (DESTROY ERASE IMPROVE!)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 18, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Forcing the list to be 21 different bands would have made it interesting... instead we learned nothing. The predictions from the first page were completely correct.



not at all! don't know where you got that idea from.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> not at all! don't know where you got that idea from.



It's a bunch of br000talz, mainly teh shuggz and opeth, plus Nevermore and Dream Theater. 

The only surprise is Angra. And that's because I rigged it after seeing two other people post the same Angra album  otherwise it wouldn't have been on my top 7.

The vast majority of metal is completely ignored, just like the metalsucks.net list.

You only think it's better because it features the narrow slice of metal that you like best.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 18, 2009)

SikTh? Tool? Cynic? Wintersun?

these bands are definitely not br00talz.

I think you're sore because it didn't feature the bands you wanted to see in there.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh fine. br00talz and/or stuff with odd rhythms. 

I wrote in the first couple of pages that nothing I liked would be on there. 

Here's the point: this list is just as narrow as metalsucks.net's list. It's not the best metal albums, it's the best weird low-tuned metal albums


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 18, 2009)

well I respectfully disagree


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 18, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Oh fine. br00talz and/or stuff with odd rhythms.
> 
> I wrote in the first couple of pages that nothing I liked would be on there.
> 
> Here's the point: this list is just as narrow as metalsucks.net's list. It's not the best metal albums, it's the best weird low-tuned metal albums


 
This is definitely what you call beating a dead horse, but: There's no such thing as "the best" metal albums of any period of time, its all subjective.

This list happens to represent what our forum members rank the highest in metal since 2000. So yeah, some of us like it because it represents what we like, and some of us (myself included, to a certain degree) don't really agree with the list for the most part. I'm not bitching, because I know how popular Meshuggah and similar are around here.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 18, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Lets settle it now-
> 
> Meshuggah, br00tal death metal, Meshuggah, another band that uses 8 strings, Periphery, Meshuggah.



wow, hit the nail on the head there


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 19, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> It's a bunch of br000talz, mainly teh shuggz and opeth, plus Nevermore and Dream Theater.
> 
> The only surprise is Angra. And that's because I rigged it after seeing two other people post the same Angra album  otherwise it wouldn't have been on my top 7.
> 
> ...





troyguitar said:


> Oh fine. br00talz and/or stuff with odd rhythms.
> 
> I wrote in the first couple of pages that nothing I liked would be on there.
> 
> Here's the point: this list is just as narrow as metalsucks.net's list. It's not the best metal albums, it's the best weird low-tuned metal albums





troyguitar said:


> I took some time to try narrowing mine down. I ended up choosing these:
> 
> Iron Maiden - Brave New World (2000)
> Iced Earth - Horror Show (2001)
> ...



Well not to shit all over everything, but your list learns fairly heavily into the power-metal and power-metal flavored side of metal. You said that we like these results better because they feature the music we like. To be fair, you sound like you don't like the list because it isn't filled with Rhapsody and Blind Guardian-- however underrepresented that facet of metal is. 

I agree that the list is overpopulated by Meshuggah and Opeth (though I  them), but it was bound to happen for this reason:



Adam Of Angels said:


> This list happens to represent what our forum members rank the highest in metal since 2000. So yeah, some of us like it because it represents what we like, and some of us (myself included, to a certain degree) don't really agree with the list for the most part. I'm not bitching, because I know how popular Meshuggah and similar are around here.



Besides metal is so damn broad that it would be impossible to fairly account for all subgenres. The best attempt would be pretty arduous and would follow a method like GuitarOne magazine did with a 101 greatest guitar albums list. They broke it down into genres such that jazz wasn't pitted against country, which wasn't pitted against metal. 

That would be a better way to get a fair(er) representation, but it might be harder to execute. 

We could have best albums of best subgenres, so like this 

Industrial Metal 
Thrash 
Death 
Experimental 
Progressive
Power 
etc. 

With this, we might avoid arguing Stream of Passion versus Meshuggah versus Iced Earth. 

But even this has problems, since there's stuff like Symphonic Black metal, um... not-Symphonic Black Metal, and stuff such that would complicate this method. 

That said, the premise-- or rather the name-- of the list is altogether stupid. We're nine-and-a-half years into the 21st century and this is somehow a list of everything. I realize it's just for fun and stuff, but still.

I lost my point, but, yeah this is a fairly decent list of what the 40 or so people on SS.org think are the best metal albums and as such leans toward their/our preferences.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 19, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> Well not to shit all over everything, but your list learns fairly heavily into the power-metal and power-metal flavored side of metal. You said that we like these results better because they feature the music we like. To be fair, you sound like you don't like the list because it isn't filled with Rhapsody and Blind Guardian-- however underrepresented that facet of metal is.
> 
> I agree that the list is overpopulated by Meshuggah and Opeth (though I  them), but it was bound to happen for this reason:



That was my attempt to put some melodic music onto the list. A vote for anything else would have been a waste since everyone else already had that aspect covered.


----------



## oompa (Jul 20, 2009)

fairly surprised Emperor made it that high.

i had expected it to be 7 opeth+meshuggah albums more or less 

i own 13 out of the top 20 albums on hard copy. never really fell for BTBAM tho but ill give them another shot.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 20, 2009)

oompa said:


> fairly surprised Emperor made it that high.
> 
> i had expected it to be 7 opeth+meshuggah albums more or less
> 
> i own 13 out of the top 20 albums on hard copy. never really fell for BTBAM tho but ill give them another shot.



They really are a good band, dude. I wasn't sold right away with them, but they have the ability to grow on you.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 20, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> They really are a good band, dude. I wasn't sold right away with them, but they have the ability to grow on you.



I'd like BTBAM a lot more if they dropped the metal and just became a melodic rock band, because they're a lot better at that. I think their "heavy" parts just sound horrible, but they've done some really great melodic work.


----------

